# hot guys



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

afi


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

davey


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

another


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

another


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

another


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

keep em rollin


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

rollin


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the crow


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

rollin


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh so youre a skater girl :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

pirate


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

beckham


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

vin


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

this is makeing me throw up...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

then again I could be wrong lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

A whole new reason for girls to enjoy _football_...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like skating yes and I use to skate and I love punk music and besides kev davey is another beautiful guy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Perhaps another


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

But now that I think about it, Baseball can be fun too


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow like 15 of my friends have bigger arms than those guys

lol

no more underwear pics..........a mans bulge is not a pretty sight for guys


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wow like 15 of my friends have bigger arms than those guys
> 
> lol
> 
> no more underwear pics..........a mans bulge is not a pretty sight for guys










Deal with it! I gotta deal with your guys' boob bulge!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Perhaps another


 hey who said you could use my Pic..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah but......but A-

I got nothing


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps another
> ...


 Sorry, its all eye candy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> yeah but......but A-
> 
> I got nothing


 Of course you wouldnt


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I enjoy you drooling over me ...Queen...


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


>


 Question?!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I would post a pic of myself for you girls but I won't because that would just ruin this thread because there would be no better pics.









lol
j/k


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Your jailbait dude, sorry


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you know they are all freaks in those pics......

...Except the England Captain, who is just a little freaky.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Your jailbait dude, sorry


 I'm not..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Your jailbait dude, sorry
> ...


 Hence why _your_ pic was posted


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats why I







my queennie...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hey mr harley watch out........your penis might get chopped off by your girl if she finds out about "queenie"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> hey mr harley watch out........your penis might get chopped off by your girl if she finds out about "queenie"


 He's German!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes said:


> you know they are all freaks in those pics......
> 
> ...Except the England Captain, who is just a little freaky.


 define freak some think you are lol
they are not freaks afi are gods.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm sorry


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


>










they dident mess with ours so dont mess with theres its only fair


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

What the hell is this?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah death is right

I wont say a negative thing about this thread and let you ladies enjoy it starrrrrrrtttttttinggggggg NNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOWWW!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

here is a picture of a hot guy!!! ME

LOL J/k


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ahhh its turning into a discussion...must post picture!









ViBE read the topic


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > wow like 15 of my friends have bigger arms than those guys
> ...












Great thread....nice pics everyone!















pcrose






























wish i could contribute with more pics.....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hailing the angel I like you already luna and you can just search the net save to the comp, click browse find the pic you want and hit add reply
http://www.afitribute.com/photos/crystal/
here they are at a diff concert but where they played tuesday night their is springs under the floor so when we pogo ah yeah


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

haha now we feel the same way the girls do. since they got their small post going between pcrose and ms natt. u girls need to get other girls in here

well here's something for u ladies
best i can do


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

here's a few...hope this works


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

thanks prose! I got it!!! here's antonio


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

here goes more


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

lol too small.....oh well...tried to contribute to for the good of women...........


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

lunaskate said:


> lol too small.....oh well...tried to contribute to for the good of women...........


 As you should


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL you ladies are funny!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> LOL you ladies are funny!


 Why


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

you created a thread in response to ours.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

you guys made my morning now









my fav--cowboy and horse









keep up the good work


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh here is one


















.................oh wait.. thats me :rasp: these other biotches need to hit the weight room.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

meat head alert.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Oh here is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 were you handcuffed for the week before this pic?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

this one's for the ladies . . . hope you enjoy my winter tan.










~Will.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

inn es thats how you pull some of the nasty stabalizer muscles out of your arms


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> inn es thats how you pull some of the nasty stabalizer muscles out of your arms










how you what?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just so you know, Im closing this at 3 pages.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


>


 Why???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Just so you know, Im closing this at 3 pages.


 Its already there


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, one more page and this is closed...I think you have enough nipple to look at to last you a while.

:rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Ok, one more page and this is closed...I think you have enough nipple to look at to last you a while.
> 
> :rasp:


F**K OFF JEFF


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, one more page and this is closed...I think you have enough nipple to look at to last you a while.
> ...


WOW, didnt know Karen would get to nasty when you try to take away her nipple pictures........Post away girls.....just keep it clean







Especially you Karen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 Its called *EQUAL RIGHTS*. Has nothing to do with seeing nipple!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

ok...this thread is about as fun as a death at a birthday party


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If we had equal rights on this board, we would be able to post topless pictures with nipples showing.....It is about societies perception of nudity and the fact that males are objectified by being made to pose topless in magazines that are not only sold to kids, but stuffed in every housewife’s mail box this time of year.....it is truly appalling.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

And now our residing Site Technician...Judazzzz


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...jonas ..thats a nice bottle you have there..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And now our residing Site Technician...Judazzzz


 Damn, did my arms and chest shrink???







:sad:

Pack, you should check out the hard liquor bottle...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> If we had equal rights on this board, we would be able to post topless pictures with nipples showing.....It is about societies perception of nudity and the fact that males are objectified by being made to pose topless in magazines that are not only sold to kids, but stuffed in every housewife's mail box this time of year.....it is truly appalling.


Oh stop your bitchin and moanin.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Ms. Natereri...why dont you post us a pic of yourself?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> Ms. Natereri...why dont you post us a pic of yourself?


 This is strictly a *GUY* pix thread


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

fine post it in teh hot girls thread.......I'm sure youre more than enoughj competition


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No, I wont stoop that low.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh come on I'd post a pic of myself but I think thatd be illegal


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

*HOT GAYS......*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

We didnt spam your thread, please dont spam ours! Thanx


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

another......


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

camtoe just leave this thread alone.......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

oh my god please stop posting those gay pics lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

(ActivePulse) said:


> oh my god please stop posting those gay pics lol


 Welcome to my world!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> (ActivePulse) said:
> 
> 
> > oh my god please stop posting those gay pics lol
> ...


 you livin back with Juda again?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > (ActivePulse) said:
> ...


 What makes you think that


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 How would me living with Juda make him







?!?!?!?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no, but his ghayness is rubbing off on you..........


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> no, but his ghayness is rubbing off on you..........


 That makes no sense, but okay


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> no, but his ghayness is rubbing off on you..........










gayness can rub off on you.

cootie shot


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wtf????? my cousin told me girls dont like big ripped guys........hehe good thing I didnt listen to him and kept on working out

I think he was afraid I'd end up being the biggest in our family(my brothers the biggest right now but not ripped.......like hes not fat but hes not cut) and my cousin is the most ripped

in 2 more years I'll have taken both! hehe


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

wonder what he caught!


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

gotta love the art


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

gotta love his tat


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

anybody closes my thread I will be throughly pissed and by the way ladies nice job and poseidon thanks for your contribution to those that spam my thread read the fine print biotch, and innes I am glad you are trying atleast you didn't post your pic :rasp: and 
juda diggin the new look lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

here is one of kevs chest hehehe
shhh


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Oh here is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you glue your head onto someone else's body?

one more thing, are you trying to refrain yourself from jacking off into the camera?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> here is one of kevs chest hehehe
> shhh


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dracofish said:


>


Best pics in this thread so far









(I hope everyone sees "_Visit absolutenow.com Only good pictures..._"-pics like I do: otherwise, what I said may sound a bit odd... :sad: )


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmmm, they were there when I put them up...I'll fix it:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

not funny innes I said no spamming


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> not funny innes I said no spamming










Oh ans 9000th post


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

butthead


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> butthead


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Either bring this thread back on track or let it die!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


>


 I think Im in


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

helllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo

nurseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> helllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo
> 
> nurseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > helllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo
> ...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

right


----------

